# Granular Glyphosate



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Farm Progress article says that granular glyphosate will be available in the U.S. this year.

Regards, Mike

http://farmprogress....market-13-93336


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Um...why? WE've used dry atrazine in the past, what a royal PITA. Much prefer the totes for any herbicide when possible. I must admit that Canopy and it's generic equivalents mix well, but then you have to dispose of all those empty containers. Like I said much prefer totes, we have our own for roundup then the coop supplies the atrazine and Surestart totes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Um...why?


Shipping costs mainly...

Rick Beardmore, CEO of Glysortia, says the granular form is the only DG available to the U.S. market and features the advantage of product concentration. "One truckload of the DG treats 40,000 acres, compared with just 16,000 for a truckload of liquid totes," he explains.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, that would help us outside the main farming areas. Inputs are all crazy expensive here due to trucking.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

On a personal level unless there is a huge price difference I don't think handling dry is worth it, then of course disposal of the bags, but could just be me I guess. But we usually buy inputs a year ahead of time if the price is right.


----------

